# THK feeders- what add ins, if any, do you do?



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Since joining the forum I've been bombarded with all the recommendations for Honest Kitchen, and today I finally tracked down a store across town that stocks it. I picked up a 4 lb box of Pounce for the kitties, and a few samples of stuff for the chis- Keen, Embark and Zeal. So far I've given the cats their dinner, and they seemed to enjoy it, and judging by the way all the dogs were circling me like sharks as I mixed up the Pounce, I'm guessing they'll wolf theirs down too. I haven't totally decided on which ones I want to feed longterm...they're on Orijen now and really liking it, particularly Reese who normally isn't much of a foodie, but he has been so excited to eat since we switched and always finishes his meals. Since they like it so much I'm reluctant to switch all together, I'm thinking we will just do a few meals a week of HK and keep feeding the Orijen. I like the price of Keen, but it seems a little silly to me to be buying grain free kibble just to give it to them in HK form, and Reese can't have chicken or grains anyway, so I think we will do Embark and maybe a small box of Zeal just for Reese since it's so pricey.
My question, finally, is what "add-ins" do you do for your chis? The box mentions meat, fruits and veg, but I'm guessing most don't add anything other than meat. Thinking about RAW this way, I've realized it isn't the raw meat that puts me off, it's just the bone thing that scares me. So I wouldn't do meaty bones, but I think I'd be perfectly comfortable giving them raw meats. 
What do you add, if anything, and how much do you add and how much HK do you cut back?
Thanks, sorry it turned into a bit of a ramble haha!


edit- type fix


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

When we fed HK I mixed in canned ZiwiPeak. Just about a tbsp for each meal. A few times I instead added in raw chicken breast, sardines, cooked hamburger (some we had "extra" from dinner)...I think that's it as we only fed for a month. Good luck! I'm thinking your pups may love it. Mine went totally bonkers for the HK!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Heather! Im thinking so too, Cash didn't finish his Pounce so Miley was kind enough and sneaky enough to finish it for him...she had it ALLLL over her face and ears and managed to some how splatter it all over the wall as well, I think it's a hit already! I should have got a pic of her!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use meat, pumpkin, tripe, or eggs.

We usually use red meat since I feed all poultry versions. About once a week we give sardines. We use tripe every so often (they love it but it smells bad).


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh they LOVE tripe (NOT bleached/pickled tripe) and it's so good for them! It's hard to find sometimes...I know some buy the minced/canned kind. We've gotten green tripe from hare-today. Definitely the grossest smelling stuff! ZiwiPeak also has a tripe, venison & lamb wet food. Smells bad as well but the pups really loved that!

LOL...you definitely should have gotten a pic! Sounds like she LOVED it though which is awesome!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

We feed The Honest Kitchen as a base and do all sorts of mix ins. We rotate in a whole host of different things including:

-Raw meats (with & without bone; rotate between a variety different proteins & body parts)
-Cooked meats (without bone; rotate between a variety of different proteins & body parts)
-Canned foods (rotate between a variety of different brands & protein sources)
-Kibbles (rotate between a variety of different brands & protein sources)
-Veggies (they regularly get some carrots mixed in mainly to fill them up)
-Other dehydrated foods (sometimes we mix in a little bit of Ziwipeak)

I know I'm forgetting other add ins that I occasionally do but I think that covers most of them. Edit to add, we also mix in pumpkin and scrambled eggs sometimes too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The add-ins I usually do are (in the order I do it!)...
--raw means (chicken, ground turkey, ground beef, ground lamb when I can find it)
--eggs (scrambled in coconut oil, 1/4 egg per dog at a meal if that's the add in)
--canned no salt added chicken
--cottage cheese as a treat sometimes

I usually mix in on a 1:1 ratio with the *dry* mixture, so I'll do about 1 tablespoon of dry THK, rehydrate it, and add 1 tablespoon of the meat, egg, etc. for my 3.5 lb pups, and about 1.5 x that for Trigger and Laurel who are 7 lbs and 11 lbs respectively.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I currently am feeding the Verve version of THK but b'c a meat isn't the first ingredient (why, I have no idea?) I will add beef in at every meal. I figured their systems could use a break from all the poultry they are used to.


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Hmmm interesting thread! 

Now I wonder if I should add some other foods to C.C's Dhydrated raw????? I thought what was in it was enough....

Smack Pet Food - Raw, Dehydrated Food For Dogs, Natural Dog Food

This is what she is fed and the Very Berry chicken to....

Should I ad some other food to hers????


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

pawsntails said:


> Now I wonder if I should add some other foods to C.C's Dhydrated raw????? I thought what was in it was enough....
> 
> Smack Pet Food - Raw, Dehydrated Food For Dogs, Natural Dog Food
> 
> ...


You are right, the ingredients in Smack should be enough since I believe it is a complete diet. The Honest Kitchen is also a complete diet so add ins are not required but most of us add additional items anyway to offer even more meat and/or variety.

So you can add other foods to her Smack but you don't have to. You're just basically taking a really good diet and making it even better with add ins. 

Just remember that if you do add food to her Smack then you'll want to decrease the amount of Smack you feed appropriately so she doesn't gain weight. For example, with no add ins I'd feed 1/4 cup of Honest Kitchen, but _with_ add ins I'd cut the HK down to 1/6 cup.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Reese!! Its called prowl not pounce! Hehehe pouce is a great treat company for cats though! The only add ons i do is cooked chicken but sice reese cant have chicken we also mix with steak or meatballs and such. He loves his food with thk now! Couldnt be any happier. My fs cat hylus loved it so much hes already done with the 4lb box that i bought at the sametime as dexters 4lb box...its nuts haha


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> You are right, the ingredients in Smack should be enough since I believe it is a complete diet. The Honest Kitchen is also a complete diet so add ins are not required but most of us add additional items anyway to offer even more meat and/or variety.
> 
> So you can add other foods to her Smack but you don't have to. You're just basically taking a really good diet and making it even better with add ins.
> 
> Just remember that if you do add food to her Smack then you'll want to decrease the amount of Smack you feed appropriately so she doesn't gain weight. For example, with no add ins I'd feed 1/4 cup of Honest Kitchen, but _with_ add ins I'd cut the HK down to 1/6 cup.


Thanks! I feel better now lol! I will start adding some steamed carrots, or raw chicken etc... to her feed


----------

